

BI’s Next Frontier: Marketing - skempe
http://www.dataversity.net/bis-next-frontier-marketing/

======
mathattack
It could also be BI's First Frontier. Check out this (dated) history.
[http://www.scholarosity.net/documents/dw_family_tree.pdf](http://www.scholarosity.net/documents/dw_family_tree.pdf)
P&G and Unilever were very early adopters of Data Analytics. For a long time
P&G and Wal-mart were the largest customers of Teradata. Life and business are
circles.

